# stika, flock and manual registration for contour cutting



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi there, I am thinking about purchasing a roland stika sv-12 for a very small production of high end t-shirts that would include flock and some contour cutting. Would the sv-12 cut flock? I understand it will only apply up to 80gr of down force. Furthermore, I am concerned about how accurate, time consuming and user friendly the manual registration for contour cutting is. Thanks again...


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

this is a very good question.. i would like to know this as well.. 

....waiting patiently for the expertise responses


----------



## jelias (Feb 17, 2007)

I called Roland and they said it would not cut flock.


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello,

If you need to cut flock or have the contour cutting capability, do not consider a Roland Stika. The cutting force is somewhere between 110-120 grams of down force which is not adequate to cut flock (we have tested and confirmed this).

The best small cutter on the market with the contour cutting capability is the 8.5" Graphtec CC330L-20 cutter which has 230 grams of cutting down force. When combined with our custom made Craft Robo blade holder and a standard 60-degree Graphtec blade, the Craft Robo easily handles flock. 

If you need a 15" cutter that can handle flock, skip the SV-15 and get the Graphtec CE5000-40-CRP (also known as the Craft Robo Pro) which is exactly the same as the 24" CE5000-60 just scaled down to a smaller size. The CR Pro is a powerful and fast machine that in unrivaled in the 15" cutter size.

We sell both Roland and Graphtec cutters and Roland has not updated or improved the Stika line in many years. At the same time, Graphtec has overhauled the Craft Robo cutter 3 times in as many years.

Bottom line recommendations from us:

If you want a cutter that is 15" wide or smaller, go with a Graphtec.

If you want a 24" or larger cutter, go with a Roland.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Dave
really appreciate your reply. Now i know exactly what i need 

thanks again


----------



## geneo71 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm also looking at the Graphtec CC33OL-20 cutter. Can anyone tell me if it does a good job on contour cutting Inkjet Opaque Paper. 

geneo71


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

geneo71 said:


> I'm also looking at the Graphtec CC33OL-20 cutter. Can anyone tell me if it does a good job on contour cutting Inkjet Opaque Paper.
> 
> geneo71


I also would like to know this.


----------



## MUKHRFF (Jul 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you need to cut flock or have the contour cutting capability, do not consider a Roland Stika. The cutting force is somewhere between 110-120 grams of down force which is not adequate to cut flock (we have tested and confirmed this).
> 
> ...


The cutting force is somewhere between 110-120 grams of down force

YOU MEAN THE GRAMS OF DOWN FORCE IMPORTANT TO CUT FLOCK 

OK WHAT ABOUT THAT WHO HAVE GOOD GRAMS OF DOWN FORCE 
IT CAN CUT FLOCK OR NOT 


WHAT ABOUT THAT 
















Low cost Desktop *Cutting plotter* is designed for office and home use, Redsail Cutting Plotter can cut sticker and decal vinyl, masking film for painting or etching, vinyl lettering, decorative scrapbooking papers, card stock, stencils, magnetic sheet, as well as all kinds of T-shirt heat transfer media like flex, flock, Magi Cut colored paper for garments. Redsail offers more than 10,000 units Cutting Plotter every year and sold world wide, customer think itr is a quality and affordable machine. 
Redsail Cutting Plotter can work with Artcut, Flexi Sign, Signcut, WinPCsgin, SignBalzer, SignLab and etc, also we can supply Coreldraw plug-in dirver for this machine, it support cutting out from Corel draw directly.
*Redsail Desktop Cutting Plotter Specifications:*

Model RS360C RS450C RS500C Control system Risc micro-controller Drive type Stepper motor Media Size (mm) 360 450 500 Cutting size (mm) 260 350 400 Cutting speed 600 mm/s Cutting force 10-500 g Lcd display English Resolution 1000 DPI Repeatability(mm) 0.01 Command HPGL Interface 232/USB Power 90~240V / 50~60Hz Warranty 12 Months




OR THAT 



CUTOK DC240/330 is a small cutting and drawing plotter with a registration mark Laser on it.
CUTOK DC240/330 is a 9"/13" mini vinyl cutter plotter sign making equipment . 
You can draw, cut, kiss-cut and decupe shapes around. You can cut cartoon or other Vinyl and polyester sheets for your business and hobbies.
It is powered by a 16V DC adaptor.
Compatible with Windows VISTA, XP, 2003, 2000.
A Windows driver is provided and enables output from leading drawing software (eg CorelDRAW 12, Adobe IllustratorCS).
​ ​ DC240 (model A4)​ DC330 (model A3)​ CUTOK 330 is a small cutting and drawing plotter with a registration mark Laser on it. 13" mini vinyl cutter plotter sign making equipment. You can draw, cut, kiss-cut and decupe shapes around. You can cut cartoon or other Vinyl and polyester sheets for your business and hobbies. It is powered by a 16V DC adaptor. ompatible with Windows VISTA, XP, 2003, 2000. A Windows driver is provided and enables output from leading drawing software (eg CorelDRAW 12, Adobe IllustratorCS). Maximum cutting range: 290 mm x 2000 mm. Effective sheet width A3 size supported 11.75 inch. Cutting force: 60gf to 500gf (7 levels selectable). Cutting speed: 10 - 280 mm/s ( 7 levels selectable). No. of pens mountable: 1. Media types: Film media 0.1 mm or less in thickness. Kent paper (inkjet or laser paper up to 300g/m2). Drawing paper,Postcards, Scrapbooking paper; Inkjet photo paper (Not all types of media can be cut). Interface: USB or RS232. Power supply: Dedicated adapter, OUTPUTC 16V 2.5A. INPUT:AC100V~240V ; 47Hz~66Hz. Working environment: 5 to 30 °C, 35 to 80% R.H. (Non-condensing). External dimensions (W x D x H): Approx470 x 170 x 165 mm.

BUT I THINK ONLY 60gf to 350 GF

YOU THINK ITS ENOUGH FOR CUT FLOCK 


THANKS


----------

